# off now for 2 weeks yippee!!!



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

The holiday we've been waiting for starts tomorrow.....

dogs have their passports and they're excited, do French dogs verf or German dogs voof? ....

Exeter to the Chunnel, turn left and then...........

not really definite, but N.France-ish to Nancy to Basel, Lucerne, Andermatt, Sierre, Matterhorn? Mont Blanc , Route de Napoleon if I feel up to it (it was great on the bike) then head north Annecy, Geneva

thankfully I don't have a set itinerary and SWMBO doesn't drive so I guess I win when it comes to deciding which route we take . :lol: 

if I can scrounge some free wifi I'll try to post pics

bye for now


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Enjoy
Bit of envy here must say
Cheers


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Gosh, we left Yeoford on 29th August and have only got to Belley, tomorrow off towards Annecy and a tour to Mont Blanc first, so if you see us. LHD Rapido say hello, MHF stickers in front and passenger window. 

Have a good trip, we aren't home until 24 October

Where around Exeter do you live?

Carol


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

carol said:


> Gosh, we left Yeoford on 29th August and have only got to Belley, tomorrow off towards Annecy and a tour to Mont Blanc first, so if you see us. LHD Rapido say hello, MHF stickers in front and passenger window.
> 
> Have a good trip, we aren't home until 24 October
> 
> ...


well I can only afford the 2 weeks away in one hit, work gets in the way, but for me it's the journey and not the destination.

I'm in Countess Wear just off the river.

I'll be RHD CI Riviera on the wrong side of the road every now and again :lol:


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

being nosey how much would u think roughtly its going to cost 

thx igglepiggle


----------

